# سیستم عامل ها > سیستم عامل های آزاد > توسعه‌ی لینوکس و نرم افزارهای آزاد >  دریافت رایگان 3 عدد سی دی ubuntu لینوکس رایگان

## merlin_vista

اوبونتو دارای بیش از ۱۶۰۰۰ بسته نرم‌افزاری است و هسته اصلی آن بر روی یک سی‌دی عرضه میشود. اوبونتو دارای انواع ابزارهای نرم‌افزاری از نرم‌افزارهای کاتب و صفحه گستردهٔ اداری تا کارگزارهای اینترنتی و ابزارهای مناسب برنامه‌نویسی است.
نکته جالب تر اینکه شما می توانید علاوه بر اینکه آن را دانلود کنید ، CD‌ آن را از سراسر جهان سفارش دهید و آن را رایگان درب منزل خود تحویل بگیرید ! من خودم این 3 عدد سی دی را سفارش دادم که طی 10 روز به دستم رسید شما هم ثبت نام کنید و از سی دی رایگان لینوکس ubuntu استفاده کنید.

جهت دریافت CD رایگان سیستم عامل لینوکس اوبونتو ابتدا به آدرس :‌ https://shipit.ubuntu.com رفته و بر روی گزینه I want to request CDs of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) کلیک کنید. در صفحه مورد نظر بر روی لینک create a new account کلیک کنید. در قسمت Not registered yet? و در قسمت E-mail address: آدرس ایمیل خود را وارد کنید. و بر روی دکمه Register کلیک کنید. حالا به ایمیل خود رفته ایمیلی با موضوع Finish your Launchpad registration برای شما فرستاده شده که شما برای تکمیل بر روی لینک نامه کلیک کرده خوب حالا شما به آدرس صفحه ای منتقل می شود که در آنجا اطلاعاتی خواسته شده است. در قسمت Display Name یک نام برای خود و در قسمت Password کلمه عبور خود و در زیر آن تکرار کلمه عبور خود را وارد کنید. و بر روی دکمه Continue کلیک کنید.
خوب حالا یک اکانت برای شما در وب سایت ساخته شد برای دریافت سی دی رایگان بر روی I want to request CDs of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)  کلیک کنید.
حالا از شما در خواست ایمیل و پسورد می کند. در قسمت E-mail address: آدرس ایمیل خود و در Password:  کلمه عبور که قبلا وارد کرده اید .برای وارد شدن به قسمت سفارش سی دی وارد کنید. بعد از آن بر روی LOG In کلیک کنید.
حالا شما وارد قسمت سفارش سی دی شده اید و شما دو انتخاب زیر را دارید
1 Ubuntu CD (1 PC Edition)
3 Ubuntu CDs (3 PC Edition)
که شما می توانید یک عدد سی دی یا سه عدد سی دی لینوکس را انتخاب کنید. شما باید فرم زیر را پر کنید
 Name  نام خودتان
Organization نام شرکت
Address آدرس محل تحویل
City/Town/etc شهر
State/Province خیابان
Postcode کد پستی
Country انتخاب کشور
Phone شماره تلفن
خوب حالا برای تکمیل سفارش بر روی دکمه Request CDs کلیک کنید. تبریک می گوئیم سی دی سفارشی شما بین 4 تا 6 هفته برای شما به درب منزل شما فرستاده می شود.
نکته : آدرس خود را به شکل لاتین وارد کرده ، تمامی سوالات بالا را به صورت لاتین وارد کنید.
به صورت مثال : اول شماره پلاک خود ( NO. ) و کوچه ( lane ) و خیابان ( ST )  و شماره تلفن را به صورت ( 00980311 ) وارد نمائید.

----------


## SMRAH1

سلام

من چندروز قبل ثبت نام کردم ولی وقتی برای درخواست سی دی می کنم پیغام
We'll be back in a few days, shipping   Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) CDs.
نمایشداده میشه.درواقع میگه چندروزی باید صبر کنیم.آیا واقعا میشه این سی دی ها رو گرفت؟
من توی چند سایت خوندم که میشه (و بچه ها گرفتن) ولی نمی دونم چرا هنوز شک دارم.
در هر حال اگر سایت اجازه داد لطفا همین جا پیغام بگذارید.

ممنون
موفق باشید

----------


## oxygenws

تحویل سی دی ها به دلیل انتشار نسخهء جدید در ماه آینده (اکتبر) متوقف شده.
احتمالا تا نسخهء آینده، فیستی ارسال نخواهد شد.

----------


## merlin_vista

بابا من خودم چند روز پیش گرفتم !!! در تاریخ 2007/09/25 به دستم رسید !! خیلی توپ بود !

----------


## illegalyasync

معمولا وقتی نزدیک یه ریلیز جدید میشن سفارشهائی که برای ورژن قبلی شده رو نمیفرستن الان بتای 7.10 منتشر شده بهتره صبر کنین وقتی ریلیز شد نسخه جدید رو درخواست بدین
من تا حالا سه دفعه درخواست دادم و همیشه سر وقت برام فرستادن

----------


## Fariba_NJ

*Welcome to ShipIt for Ubuntu*  
ShipIt is currently closed while we prepare for the Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) release. We'll be back in a few days.  

امروز هم این نوشته شده بود تو صفحه ی request CDs !!
اصلاً ثبت نامی نبود.

----------


## oxygenws

نسخهء ۷.۱۰ در سایت قرار گرفت و می توانید آن را از سایت سفارش دهید.
توجه کنید که تا ۱۰ روز دیگه منتشر میشه و تاریخ ارسال رو ۱۰ روز دیگه در نظر بگیرید.

----------


## Fariba_NJ

> 1 Ubuntu CD (1 PC Edition)
> 3 Ubuntu CDs (3 PC Edition)


چه فرقی با هم دارند؟

در ضمن در این نسخه ی جدید(7.10) چهار انتخاب داریم:
1 Ubuntu CD (1 PC Edition) 
1 Ubuntu CD (1 64-bit PC Edition) 
2 Ubuntu CDs (2 PC Edition) 
2 Ubuntu CDs (1 PC Edition, 1 64-bit PC Edition)

(1 PC Edition, 1 64-bit PC Edition) این به چه معناست؟

----------


## rezaTavak

برای سیستمهای ۳۲ بیتی و ۶۴ بیتی نسخه متفاوت دارد.

----------


## Fariba_NJ

تشکر :لبخند: ،
و... گزینه های 1 سی دی و 2 سی دی، چه تفاوت هایی دارند؟ 
اونهایی که 2 سی دی اند چه چیزهایی اضافه تر دارند؟
حاوی نرم افزارهای همراهش هستند؟

----------


## someCoder

> تشکر،
> و... گزینه های 1 سی دی و 2 سی دی، چه تفاوت هایی دارند؟ 
> اونهایی که 2 سی دی اند چه چیزهایی اضافه تر دارند؟
> حاوی نرم افزارهای همراهش هستند؟


نه، 2 سی دی یعنی 2 نسخه مثل هم. برای اینکه به کسی خواستی بدی، بتونی

----------


## khz-web1

من خودم دوبار گرفتم با دو آدرس
البته 1 سال پیش نه الان

----------


## oxygenws

درست نوشتی :)

----------


## farhadgreat

دوستان تو رو خدا 10 بار 10 بار سفارش ندین به فکر جیب اون شرکت هم باشید بزارین یه پولی ته جیبشون بمونه که برای بقیه هم بتونن بفرستند

----------


## hamed_antiphp

سلام 
من حدود 10 هفته پیش سفارش دادم گفت 6 تا 8 هفته میرسه اما هنوز نرسیده

----------


## pesarkhobeee

اگه بگم برای من یه سال طول کشید تا بیاد باور میکونی؟
خیلی بیشتر از 6 هفته طول کشید!!!
البته بهشون حق میدم چون پیدا کردن ادرس ما کار حضرت فیله!

----------


## Cave_Man

چه قدر عالیه روزی که خانواده لینوکس جای ویندوز رو برای همیشه در کامپیوترهای Desktop بگیره :x

----------


## VirGil

سلام خدمت همه گی:

این سیستم ارسال رایگان هنوز کار میکنه یا نه؟

اخه من هر کار میکنم www.shipit.ubuntu.com باز نمیشه.حتی اولش هم سایت رو میشناسه.

ولی یه دفه اینترنت اکسپلورر میگه همچین سایتی نیست!!

چی کار کنم؟

----------


## rezaTavak

https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
این آدرس برو

----------


## VirGil

> https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
> این آدرس برو


من به این ادرس هم رفتم باز نکرد.ولی با فی.لتر ش..ک.ن که رفتم باز کرد.

فکر کنم یه کاسه ای زیر نیم کاسه هست. :متفکر: 

راستی من با همون فیل.تر شک..ن هم که رفتم فقط 1 cd میداد.

شما چه جوری میگید 3 تا cd میده؟من که هیچ جاش نددیم نوشته باشه 3 تا cd.

----------

